# Achats perdus



## lithium (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté vendredi soir 3 albums sur le store à partir de mon iPhone et malheureusement j'ai du le restaurer aujourd'hui. Par contre j'ai oublié de transferer mes album sur mon ordi avant. :/
Maintenant je me demande comment retrouver mes 3 albums sans les racheter. sur le site d'Apple il est dit de lancer le itunestore et de cliquer sur l'onglet achats, mais ce dernier reste introuvable sur l'iPhone et sur l'ipad il existe, mais je ne peut reprendre que les apps et les livres!! Super!!

Merci pour votre aide.
Lithium.


----------



## arbaot (9 Octobre 2011)

dans iTunes le menu Store/Rechercher les téléchargements disponibles


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2011)

Non, ça ne marchera pas.

Il faut contacter Apple en leur copiant exactement ce que tu viens de marquer. Ils te permettront de retélécharger tes morceaux.


----------

